# DTG manual for Epson R1800



## nixonopondo (Jan 13, 2015)

I am looking for a manual to build a homemade DTG from R1800 any help is highly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

Please search and use the DIY DTG forum. There are tons of posts.

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------

